# Korean Airwar Book Recommendations?



## Bucksnort101 (May 27, 2009)

Recently I have become more and more interested in reading on the Korean Air War and was looking for recommendations on books to read. Not looking for highly technical books but more of Autobiagraphical/Biographical books on Fighter pilots and such.
So far I have read "The Hunters" but am looking for other good books on the subject, any other suggestions?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2009)

The Bridges at Toko Ri, also a movie


----------



## pbfoot (May 27, 2009)

Battle Hymn about a USAF Pilot in ROKAF flying 51's I think the guys name was Hess


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2009)

Turn Loose the Tigers - sorry, no author, published by Bantam. B-26 Invader night ops in Korea

MM
Toronto


----------



## Wildcat (May 28, 2009)

For something abit different, try "The forgotten few" by Doug Hurst. A great read detailing the history of 77sqn RAAF, first flying Mustangs and later Meteors in Korea.


----------



## Aardvark111 (May 4, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Recently I have become more and more interested in reading on the Korean Air War and was looking for recommendations on books to read. Not looking for highly technical books but more of Autobiagraphical/Biographical books on Fighter pilots and such.
> So far I have read "The Hunters" but am looking for other good books on the subject, any other suggestions?


Russian view on Korean Air War.
If you read Russian may by this:





Text on Russian
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/pepelyaev_eg/index.html

This book Evgenii Pepelyaev."MiG's vs Sabre"
Top Russian ace.23 aircraft shot down in Korean Air War.
Hero Soviet Union.

http://http://airaces.narod.ru/korea/pepelyev.htm 
http://http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D0%B5%D0%BF%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%B5%D0%B2,_%D0%95%D0%B2%D0%B3%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B9_%D0%93%D0%B5%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B3%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%87
Or this
Yuri Tepskuraev. Leonid Krilov
""Stalin's falcon" vs "Flying Fortress" 1950-1953.Chronics Korean Air War"




BR, Serge.


----------

